# Lockets etc while pregnant?



## cosmicgirl

I'm currently 7 weeks pregnant and have caught a stinky cold and cough from DH.  Is it safe to eat lockets, soothers etc or do they contain things I should be avoiding?


----------



## mazv

Poor you  Having a cold when pregnant is lousy 

Throat sweets and inhalation vapours are fine to use but steer clear of decongestant products.

Hope you feel better soon 

Maz x


----------



## cosmicgirl

Thank you so much for the reassurance   

I think it's now gone onto my chest so sent DH to get me some Vicks vapour rub (he checked with the pharmacist that it was OK before he bought it) but I'm wondering if there's anything else I can take to ease it?

And I know it's probably a daft question but all the coughing I'm doing isn't going to make me more likely to miscarry is it?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

No - but it might be quite painful as the ligaments supporting the uterus will be being stretched by the pregnancy and they can really hurt when coughing and sneezing. 

I had a really really nasty cold when I was about 14 weeks and coughed so badly. I also have one now and baby really does not like me coughing. The ligaments hurt so much like I have ripped a hole in my side. 

The baby is well protected in the womb.


----------

